# 내꺼야



## ButterflyHappy;3:D

English: I want to know what it means 내꺼야, i don't know if it means "Mine" or not...
Español: Quiero saber que significa 내꺼야, no se sí significa "Mío" o no...


----------



## pcy0308

Hola ButterflyHappy,
"내꺼" itself can be translated as "mine". "야" is just a particle that comes at the end of a casual/informal declarative sentence. "내꺼야" in its entirety can therefore be translated as "it is mine". Its formality/level of tone is quite casual, I must remind you. Hope this helps!


----------



## Square100

And the correct way to write it is 내 거야.


----------

